# New Alcohol Law



## marc

In a nut shell;

EVERYBODY – resident or tourist – should have an alcohol license whether consuming, transporting or possessing alcohol, otherwise we are risking five years in jail and AED 5,000 fine – even if we’re not driving!!

In my time here, I have seen some stupid things but this is one of the worst.

Tourism - Every hotel has a bar and restaurants that serve alcohol, THEY ARE TOURISTS HOW CAN A TOURIST HAVE A LICENSE WITHOUT A VISA? 

Every club and bar, no one in forces or asks for your license if your a resident?

The stupidity of this place sickens me sometimes..

Please let me know if im missing something here, I saw the article in The National.


----------



## qetadgzcb

On the other hand this will be an end to nightlife for Muslims if they enforce this.. Doesn't sound good but I don't really believe this will ever be enforced, at least that's what I'm hoping for..


----------



## emarati

marc said:


> In a nut shell;
> 
> EVERYBODY – resident or tourist – should have an alcohol license whether consuming, transporting or possessing alcohol, otherwise we are risking five years in jail and AED 5,000 fine – even if we’re not driving!!
> 
> In my time here, I have seen some stupid things but this is one of the worst.
> 
> Tourism - Every hotel has a bar and restaurants that serve alcohol, THEY ARE TOURISTS HOW CAN A TOURIST HAVE A LICENSE WITHOUT A VISA?
> 
> Every club and bar, no one in forces or asks for your license if your a resident?
> 
> The stupidity of this place sickens me sometimes..
> 
> Please let me know if im missing something here, I saw the article in The National.


from where did you get these info ?

if you are really sick of this place,

kindly leave the country and go to where you can live


----------



## Mr Rossi

Just some local gnashing their gums, won't worry too much about it.


----------



## marc

emarati said:


> from where did you get these info ?
> 
> if you are really sick of this place,
> 
> kindly leave the country and go to where you can live



Thats your answer for everything, Its not even worthy of a response.

If it wasn't for all the expats here you would still be riding camels.


----------



## qetadgzcb

emarati said:


> from where did you get these info ? if you are really sick of this place, kindly leave the country and go to where you can live


Solid proof of how we're being monitored anytime, anywhere..

Member since January 2010, post count is 12 and has replied to a such topic instantly.. Though I might just be too paranoid


----------



## marc

If he doesn't like anyone voicing an opinion move to Iran or Afghanistan... mug.


----------



## emarati

take it easy

you say if you were not here we will be still riding camels!! well, we still riding camels and luving it 

go back to the topic: it seems from your first post, you didnt udnerstand the Law, if it was this is the law because I see no source for whatever you posted.



> EVERYBODY – resident or tourist – should have an alcohol license whether consuming, transporting or possessing alcohol, otherwise we are risking five years in jail and AED 5,000 fine – even if we’re not driving!!


you said TOURISTS: of course they are allowed to go to bar and drink as much as they want.
but the law prevent them from taking the drinks away to home or anywhere else without license.

I see its fair and its not stupid, its you who didnt get it!

better get some english classes before going to an arabic country 

here are other posts to help you get an answer:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/65483-alcohol-licence.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/55671-alcohol-licence.html


----------



## PVD04

I read the article as well and it does not mention a new alcohol law. It is merely one lawyer's interpretation of the existing law.


----------



## emarati

marc said:


> If he doesn't like anyone voicing an opinion move to Iran or Afghanistan... mug.


I suggest you move to Saudi Arabia


----------



## marc

I clearly wrote I GOT IT FROM THE NATIONAL. - it is a newspaper. 

Sorry to be rude, but when someone says "if you don't like it, go home" it gets your back up, its the most ignorant and childish response.

Any way lets not feed the troll.


----------



## emarati

I hope this will be helpful for you

Alcohol License Dubai

We just dont want to see druck people on the road!!


----------



## marc

No body wants to see drunk people on the road, and that should be punished to the full extent of the law. 

My main point was that if this is true and enforced, it will have a big effect on the tourism industry and the economy.


----------



## absthfc

marc said:


> Thats your answer for everything, Its not even worthy of a response.
> 
> If it wasn't for all the expats here you would still be riding camels.


What's your point? If it wasn't for the Arabs spreading their knowledge the west would still be living in caves.


----------



## marc

I wasn't referring to the 11th century. 
I'm sure we would have dug our way out of the caves. 

A city that depends so much on tourism should not have a law stating that tourists needs a license for something that is in every hotel...


----------



## absthfc

marc said:


> I wasn't referring to the 11th century.
> I'm sure we would have dug our way out of the caves.
> 
> A city that depends so much on tourism should not have a law stating that tourists needs a license for something that is in every hotel...


The law probably won't go through for that reason. But if it does (which I doubt), it wouldn't be the end of the world. No one _needs_ alcohol and this is a Muslim country after all. People should respect the fact most don't drink.


----------



## cami

emarati said:


> from where did you get these info ?
> 
> if you are really sick of this place,
> 
> kindly leave the country and go to where you can live


who's going to work in your companies if we all leave?


----------



## marc

I don't mind either, I'm not a big drinker, and would happily be here without it. I think you were just missing the point of what I was trying to get across...


----------



## Gavtek

Wasn't it just one of these announcements that get made when important people are on vacation and they leave their trigger happy assistants in charge? The head of the alcohol licensing authority was probably Christmas shopping in London.

Happens every Ramadan, important people go on vacation so they can eat during daytime, and the people they leave in charge try to implement laws that make no sense that are later swept under the carpet when the one person in the organisation with any common sense returns to deal with the s***storm.


----------



## sdh080

absthfc said:


> The law probably won't go through for that reason. But if it does (which I doubt), it wouldn't be the end of the world. No one _needs_ alcohol and this is a Muslim country after all. *People should respect the fact most don't drink.*


Since when?


----------



## dizzyizzy

ahh.. the old 'if you don't like it, leave' commentary.... so boring  -- but let's not feed the trolls please. 

I doubt the rule will get enforced. It will probably be like the 'Skype not allowed' type of thing. If people can drink they spend more, and if people spend everyone's happy. 

But just in case, if you drink alcohol often you might want to get (and carry with you) an alcohol license.


----------



## absthfc

sdh080 said:


> Since when?


haha well to be fair as a Muslim myself, I can safely say most don't drink. I know there are quite a few who do but the majority don't.


----------



## Bon Bon

Take it easy all.
This is a forum for discussion and exchanging individuals` opinions.
Nothing to attack or take it serious


----------



## dizzyizzy

absthfc said:


> haha well to be fair as a Muslim myself, I can safely say most don't drink. I know there are quite a few who do but the majority don't.


So what are all those Arab boys at nightclubs drinking then?? apple juice??


----------



## emarati

cami said:


> who's going to work in your companies if we all leave?


said who, all will leave?

only few of you who don't like it here

I believe most of the expats like it, with all the Laws 

I welcome every expat to my country, but you gatta follow the rules dude


----------



## marc

I follow the rules, I was merely stating that this new legislation seemed extremely stupid. 

I had an opinion and expressed it? - Is that ok with you? If not, to bad.


----------



## Gavtek

"Do as I say, not as I do"


----------



## emarati

dizzyizzy said:


> So what are all those Arab boys at nightclubs drinking then?? apple juice??


not any more, its "Red Bull" time


----------



## dizzyizzy

emarati said:


> said who, all will leave?
> 
> only few of you who don't like it here


Nop, they will not leave just yet 

You're got Jynx for example, she hates it here, she's not leaving for the next 300 or so days. 

Can we make her shut up because she says she doesn't like it here? No, provided her posts are respectful. 

Moreover, I could say, 'If you don't like Expatforum.com, leave' 

But I won't, and you are allowed to stay, as long as you respect the rules of this forum... DUDE  

(and that includes no trolling and no rudeness)


----------



## sdh080

absthfc said:


> haha well to be fair as a Muslim myself, I can safely say most don't drink. *I know there are quite a few who do but the majority don't.*


Are you sure?


----------



## absthfc

dizzyizzy said:


> So what are all those Arab boys at nightclubs drinking then?? apple juice??


No comment haha some give in to the peer pressure some don't. I've never been to a nightclub here but back in the UK all the Muslims I've met don't drink despite everyone around them being obsessed with the stuff. 

But we should get back to the topic before this turns into something else.


----------



## marc

if you don't like off-topic comments, leave. 

LOL, only joking  

Lets hope this is not acknowledged or enforced, as it would have a drastic effect on the GDP of the country and the tourism industry as a whole.


----------



## dizzyizzy

marc said:


> if you don't like off-topic comments, leave.
> 
> LOL, only joking
> 
> Lets hope this is not acknowledged or enforced, as it would have a drastic effect on the GDP of the country and the tourism industry as a whole.


I agree, hence my comment of spending tied up to happiness  on the frame of expenditure on alcohol supporting the local economy of course. Tourism plays a huge role and I doubt the Western tourism will be attracted to Dubai if they can't drink. 
Even if some of those tourists do not drink nor intend to, it just sends the wrong message, making the UAE look a backward country.... again, not good for tourism!


----------



## emarati

dizzyizzy said:


> Nop, they will not leave just yet
> 
> You're got Jynx for example, she hates it here, she's not leaving for the next 300 or so days.
> 
> Can we make her shut up because she says she doesn't like it here? No, provided her posts are respectful.
> 
> Moreover, I could say, 'If you don't like Expatforum.com, leave'
> 
> But I won't, and you are allowed to stay, as long as you respect the rules of this forum... DUDE
> 
> (and that includes no trolling and no rudeness)


You got a point there 

But we are taking about the Law, which everyone have to respect and follow

If you don’t like UAE because of the roads only or anything particular, I would understand that, but when someone say: "The stupidity of this place sickens me sometimes.. " I, as UAE citizen, see that as harassment to me and to the country, which I do not accept.

Other than that, I don’t really care if you like it or not, it’s your choice to stay or leave, but always with respect


----------



## marc

How many times do I have to say it... It was my o p i n i o n. 

Dont you find that stupid? Or do you think that is normal behavior? 

I cant do anything about so I couldn't care less, if they introduced income tax, you cant do anything about it but you can have an o p i n i o n.


----------



## dizzyizzy

emarati said:


> You got a point there
> 
> But we are taking about the Law, which everyone have to respect and follow
> 
> If you don’t like UAE because of the roads only or anything particular, I would understand that, but when someone say: "The stupidity of this place sickens me sometimes.. " I, as UAE citizen, see that as harassment to me and to the country, which I do not accept.
> 
> Other than that, I don’t really care if you like it or not, it’s your choice to stay or leave, but always with respect


Again, we can not tell people what to say and what not to say. I am sorry if Marc's post somehow inconveniences or offends locals, but his post does not go against the rules of THIS forum, hence is staying. People who don't like the posts here, have a choice, to read it or not to read it.


----------



## emarati

LOL

You made me laugh really loud

Okay it was your opinion, and it was also my opinion when I said whatever I said 

No bid deal, you just need to know more about UAE culture since you are living here, you might stay here for the next 20 years, who knows


----------



## marc

Well I have been here 3 years now and have a pretty good idea of what the "local culture" is like, if you can call it culture.


----------



## dizzyizzy

marc said:


> Well I have been here 3 years now and have a pretty good idea of what the "local culture" is like, if you can call it culture.


3 years marc? wow, time really flies here... I remember back in the day when I had just joined this forum and you were asking for advice about moving to Dubai, and everyone else including your mum were telling you you were too young to do it and blah blah... and now look at you, an expert in 'local culture'! 

aaaanyway, back to topic, drinkers just go and get a drinking license, and let's sit back and see what happens....


----------



## emarati

marc said:


> Well I have been here 3 years now and have a pretty good idea of what the "local culture" is like, if you can call it culture.


See, that’s offensive !! 

You need to live close to the UAE people to know more, not only meeting few of them here and there.

I think the "Culture" definition for you is different than to us.

Anyway I will take dizzyizzy's advice and will stop it here.


----------



## marc

So whos getting an alcohol license?


----------



## dizzyizzy

marc said:


> So whos getting an alcohol license?


I'm not, I don't drink 

But perhaps I should get one for those rare ocassions when I am entertaining people at home who like some vodka mixed on their orange juice?

I think people should just get the alcohol license. Don't you get the amount of the license deducted from your first purchase anyway? We all know is just another money making scheme !! Let's just go with the flow!! (of alcohol )


----------



## Mr Rossi

Maybe they should have tighter controls on alcohol here, a visit to Chi, Zinc or Madinat show that arabs make awful drunks.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Mr Rossi said:


> Maybe they should have tighter controls on alcohol here, a visit to Chi, Zinc or Madinat show that arabs make awful drunks.


That's exactly my point, but someone suggested is just Red Bull, my bad


----------



## AndreaMarshall

It was to my understanding that the article in The National that Marc saw was one single lawyers interpretation of the law. The law allows tourists to drink, otherwise they would not have alcohol sold at the airport....it is illegal to be drunk in public (which it usually is all over the world)

The big issue is, when there is a law, there should be information about said laws. Driving on some highways in the States, there would be electric billboards over the roads saying "State Law: Headlights must be on when it is raining" or "State Law: You MUST always wear a seat belt" "State law: Signal before changing lanes"

Occasionally you would have highway patrol hiding out and ticketing people who didnt follow those laws....and they would get angry that they got a ticket for something so silly, but its silly to not follow that easy-to-abide-by law in the first place.

Bottom line : who cares what the laws are here. learn them, follow them and respect them. Even if some of them seem "silly" to you, they are put there for a reason, right?


----------



## dizzyizzy

Oh, sorry, I read too quickly and thought you sand 'most arabs drink'.

When I got here I was still drinking but paying those exorbitant prices for watered down drinks was the starting point for me to quit... that and the empty calories!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

The lovely alcohol license debate.... See this was busy. 

I dont understand why it is so hard for people who wish to drink to just go get a license. The tourists, ok... so they cant. But overall, we are not tourtist, we have visas and can go get a license. Just go get one. Don't worry about the stupidity of the law as you can not change it and if your family should come to visit, you can make sure your family understands the inner workings and that they just cant not get into 'trouble' or they will get into big trouble... Is it really that hard?

Come, make your money, stay drunk most of the time, leave... From the looks of things, most expats already seem to have it down.  (this is just being funny so dont take it toooo serious)


----------



## Jynxgirl

dizzyizzy said:


> Nop, they will not leave just yet
> 
> You're got Jynx for example, she hates it here, she's not leaving for the next 300 or so days.
> 
> Can we make her shut up because she says she doesn't like it here? No, provided her posts are respectful.


Hahahahahahahaha.... 304 and counting. 

Make her shut up... am I that bad :spit:


----------



## dizzyizzy

Jynxgirl said:


> Hahahahahahahaha.... 304 and counting.
> 
> Make her shut up... am I that bad :spit:


Nah, I just thought that for purposes of the old 'if you dont like it here then leave' debate, you were the perfect example of the expat who doesn't like it here, is not leaving soon, but has the right to express her opinion about the place just as much as anyone else


----------



## Dozza

marc said:


> So whos getting an alcohol license?


ME - AED 160 = Bargain :spit:


----------



## Laowei

Dozza said:


> ME - AED 160 = Bargain :spit:



I was paranoid (created by the red tops in the UK) when i came out so first thing i did once my visa was issued was go and sort out my booze license. Not a dificult process, actually took more paperwork and time to get my fishing license! :angel: 

Now i fish and drink (not at the same time !) happy in the knowledge that whether or not i agree or disagree with the laws, at least i am adhering to them.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Laowei said:


> I was paranoid (created by the red tops in the UK) when i came out so first thing i did once my visa was issued was go and sort out my booze license. Not a dificult process, actually took more paperwork and time to get my fishing license! :angel:
> 
> Now i fish and drink (not at the same time !) happy in the knowledge that whether or not i agree or disagree with the laws, at least i am adhering to them.


Good on you!! Drinking and fishing sounds like a nice combo 

I've also heard that the process of getting the license is not difficult at all, just ask for an NOC from your employer and take it to the booze shop with a copy of your visa and that's it I think. Then you receive the actual cost of the licence reimbursed in your first booze purchase.


----------



## Lenochka

It's really simple, Folks ! 
Get the licence and avoid trouble ! If you have a residence permit, that is...

and as Izzy said..you'll get the cost "reimbursed" with liquids )


----------



## qetadgzcb

Lenochka said:


> It's really simple, Folks !
> Get the licence and avoid trouble ! If you have a residence permit, that is...
> and as Izzy said..you'll get the cost "reimbursed" with liquids )


Again I want to ask the same questions I've been asking for a long time.. As far as I'm concerned my religion is not stated anywhere on my residency, passport, labor card etc etc.. How does this process work, can I get a NOC from my company although I'm a Muslim or is my company not allowed to give me a NOC knowing my religion? However I guess there's an investigation by CID which would prevent me from getting it anyway?

Anyone with any experience on this? It would just be better to get my booze legally you know


----------



## Lenochka

Can you ask your company ?


----------



## qetadgzcb

Lenochka said:


> Can you ask your company ?


Well there are some complications so I need to find out first before I attempt anything :rolleyes2:


----------



## dizzyizzy

well if you are a Muslim and your company is well aware of that, I guess they would be doing the wrong thing by giving you an NOC for this purpose, so they won't (unless you ask them nicely  ). Is asking a problem? I mean would that get you in trouble with your bosses, etc? Unless you have an obviously Muslim name and your company is aware of your religion and reluctant to give you an NOC, then it shouldn't be a problem, no?


----------



## qetadgzcb

dizzyizzy said:


> well if you are a Muslim and your company is well aware of that, I guess they would be doing the wrong thing by giving you an NOC for this purpose, so they won't (unless you ask them nicely  ). Is asking a problem? I mean would that get you in trouble with your bosses, etc? Unless you have an obviously Muslim name and your company is aware of your religion and reluctant to give you an NOC, then it shouldn't be a problem, no?


Well I guess this is where the dream ends  I'm leaving aside this issue till they enforce the laws about alcohol permits, which hopefully will never happen, only then I'll have to start looking for a way out as under these circumstances(the unless... part) it's a no for me...


----------



## dizzyizzy

qetadgzcb said:


> Well I guess this is where the dream ends  I'm leaving aside this issue till they enforce the laws about alcohol permits, which hopefully will never happen, only then I'll have to start looking for a way out as under these circumstances(the unless... part) it's a no for me...


aaaww sorry to hear your non booze predicament 

does this mean you've got a Muslim name, or your bosses would get upset if you ask for an NOC to buy alcohol, or both? Just curious!


----------



## qetadgzcb

dizzyizzy said:


> aaaww sorry to hear your non booze predicament
> 
> does this mean you've got a Muslim name, or your bosses would get upset if you ask for an NOC to buy alcohol, or both? Just curious!


Just to save you from the curiosity; name sounds Muslim(actually the way it's spelled in Turkish is different but it resembles the Arabic Muslim version) plus got family/boss in the company who'll be pissed at this 

...and regardless here I'm organizing beer lovers' get-together nights.. life


----------



## blue01

qetadgzcb said:


> Just to save you from the curiosity; name sounds Muslim(actually the way it's spelled in Turkish is different but it resembles the Arabic Muslim version) plus got family/boss in the company who'll be pissed at this
> 
> ...and regardless here I'm organizing beer lovers' get-together nights.. life


i really understand how that must be... same issues with me... so the alchohol license would just remain a dream to me too... i just hope they don't enforce this law so i can still be the happy me!! :clap2:


----------



## Bon Bon

qetadgzcb said:


> Again I want to ask the same questions I've been asking for a long time.. As far as I'm concerned my religion is not stated anywhere on my residency, passport, labor card etc etc.. How does this process work, can I get a NOC from my company although I'm a Muslim or is my company not allowed to give me a NOC knowing my religion? However I guess there's an investigation by CID which would prevent me from getting it anyway?
> 
> Anyone with any experience on this? It would just be better to get my booze legally you know


As I went through this and Im not muslim;when you go through the application of the license,you need to tick on the box showing if you are Muslim or Not Muslim.
By your signature after this application you verify that all your details are correct.
Then as you said CID/Dubai Police Department will take sometime to make sure of all details(inaddition to NOC...bla bla documents).
Thats where it is figured out about ur religion status


----------



## qetadgzcb

Bon Bon said:


> As I went through this and Im not muslim;when you go through the application of the license,you need to tick on the box showing if you are Muslim or Not Muslim.
> By your signature after this application you verify that all your details are correct.
> Then as you said CID/Dubai Police Department will take sometime to make sure of all details(inaddition to NOC...bla bla documents).
> Thats where it is figured out about ur religion status


Well thanks but I figured that I don't stand a chance :hurt:


----------



## w_man

Bon Bon said:


> Then as you said CID/Dubai Police Department will take sometime to make sure of all details(inaddition to NOC...bla bla documents).
> Thats where it is figured out about ur religion status


Quite intense!! Now how do they actually come to the conclusion that you are in fact a Muslim? How does the police know what religion you are?


----------



## qetadgzcb

w_man said:


> Quite intense!! Now how do they actually come to the conclusion that you are in fact a Muslim? How does the police know what religion you are?


Name actually explains it all, Criminal Investigation Department, I'm sure they have their resources


----------



## Jynxgirl

When I was filling out something for my visa, I had to put my relgion somewhere... I dont remember which one.


----------



## bigbang70

so really this isn't an expat forum???


----------



## emarati

The UAE has become the world’s biggest consumer of blended Scotch whisky, pushing France into second place, according to research based on 2010 figures.

UAE is world?s biggest consumer of blended scotch - Lifestyle - ArabianBusiness.com


----------



## cami

emarati said:


> The UAE has become the world’s biggest consumer of blended Scotch whisky, pushing France into second place, according to research based on 2010 figures.
> 
> UAE is world?s biggest consumer of blended scotch - Lifestyle - ArabianBusiness.com


oh yalla habibi ... the local community is making serious effort in helping the decadent western expats in the uae to push france down in that direction, innit?


----------



## Mr Rossi

emarati said:


> UAE is world?s biggest consumer of blended scotch - Lifestyle - ArabianBusiness.com


And they are showing a picture of barrels of malt whiskey 

The times when I have been out with both Emirate and Egyptians and the price they pay for some limited Johnnie Walker, knowing full well how good a proper whisky the same money would by.

And I'm not even that much of a purist.


----------



## Gavtek

Rather embarassing for Dubai that, blended whisky is the crap we export to everyone else. Single malt or nothing for me.


----------



## Andy Capp

Johnny walker mate, what can I say....

For some reason the arabs like it


----------



## Mr Rossi

Gavtek said:


> Rather embarassing for Dubai that, blended whisky is the crap we export to everyone else. Single malt or nothing for me.


Always amuses me when I'm in a "high class" restuarant and they have Bells or Grouse on the drinks menu. The only digestif that's suitable for is a white pudding supper.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Andy Capp said:


> For some reason the arabs like it


Mixed with ice, coke and even red bull


----------



## Andy Capp

Mr Rossi said:


> Mixed with ice, coke and even red bull


At least it takes the taste away!


----------



## Gavtek

Mixing Johnnie Walker (or Chivas) with coke is a waste of perfectly good coke.


----------



## dziner8

Jynxgirl said:


> Hahahahahahahaha.... 304 and counting.
> 
> Make her shut up... am I that bad :spit:



Hope you don't mind the question, but was just curious, why do you hate this place so much? (sorry, I know I am asking this on the wrong thread  ). It makes no difference to me why you would choose to remain someplace that you seem to despise so much, but life is short and I was just wondering why you would decide to waste a year of your life in a place you do not care for? If (God forbid) some tragedy was to happen in your life today, tomorrow or next week, would you want this time to have been spent in a place akin to what sounds like prison to you?


I guess this question applies to anyone who feels the same way...:confused2:


----------



## Jynxgirl

dziner8 said:


> Hope you don't mind the question, but was just curious, why do you hate this place so much? (sorry, I know I am asking this on the wrong thread  ). It makes no difference to me why you would choose to remain someplace that you seem to despise so much, but life is short and I was just wondering why you would decide to waste a year of your life in a place you do not care for? If (God forbid) some tragedy was to happen in your life today, tomorrow or next week, would you want this time to have been spent in a place akin to what sounds like prison to you?
> 
> 
> I guess this question applies to anyone who feels the same way...:confused2:


The list is long. Do a search for left turns and the thread about how long you expect to stay in dubai, the post in there. 

Money, why else ?? I read how wonderful this place was. I got here and reality set in very quickly. I thought I would be here one year, but I didnt expect it to be so expensive so that one year has turned into exactly two (with quite a bit of budgeting now this last year) to get to where I thought I would be after one year monetarily. If I had a bit more of the real picture and less of the gloss over of how wondeful the vegas of the desert is, I wouldnt have sold up and probly bothered... or I would have taken the job in iraq or afghan.


----------



## bigbang70

OMG, Boo, f-n hoo...


----------



## bigbang70

I've been here since last november, and only started making any money the last 4 months and I love this place......Your just doing it wrong, sister.......


----------



## Jynxgirl

I am not going to tell you that you are doing it wrong because you love the place. 

I AM happy you are happy here.


----------



## rsinner

haha... a new twist in the tale

Liquor licence laws won't trigger arrests, police say - The National


----------



## Dracula19148914

marc said:


> Thats your answer for everything, Its not even worthy of a response.
> 
> If it wasn't for all the expats here you would still be riding camels.


LMFAO!!! Good One! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Dracula19148914

dizzyizzy said:


> So what are all those Arab boys at nightclubs drinking then?? apple juice??


hahahha good one!! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## apexjay

I have been told that the turn around time for getting a liquor permit is a month. Are there any delivery guys that I could use in the meantime?


----------



## Gavtek

I live in Dubai and have a Liquor License.

This permits me to drink alcohol in my house. If my house has an area/garden outside which is separated by a large wall, am I permitted to drink alcohol in this area?

Am I permitted to share alcohol in my house with another individual who does not have a Liquor License?

If not, who gets punished for the consumption of the alcohol, me because it's my house, or the person without the license?

Living in a predominantly Muslim neighbourhood, I want to know exactly where I stand before I invite some friends round for a "sedated social gathering".


----------



## LAX>LHR>DXB

What is the latest consensus on this issue? Is there strict enforcement? Are muslims no longer drinking in clubs?


----------



## cobragb

LAX>LHR>DXB said:


> Are muslims no longer drinking in clubs?


Hahahahahaha :lol::lol:


----------



## LAX>LHR>DXB

cobragb said:


> Hahahahahaha :lol::lol:


Please excuse my ignorance but is it funny because muslims don't drink or because nothing is enforced in a bar/ club?


----------



## Rutilius

emarati said:


> The UAE has become the world’s biggest consumer of blended Scotch whisky, pushing France into second place, according to research based on 2010 figures.
> 
> UAE is world?s biggest consumer of blended scotch - Lifestyle - ArabianBusiness.com


Damnnnnn, the UAE does have bad taste.... So who's been drinking that trash?


----------



## dizzyizzy

LAX>LHR>DXB said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but is it funny because muslims don't drink or because nothing is enforced in a bar/ club?


Yes, a good number of arabs (who I can only asume are Muslims) drink just as much as the other expats


----------



## md000

dizzyizzy said:


> Yes, a good number of arabs (who I can only asume are Muslims) drink just as much as the other expats



I have many Muslim friends who drink (and drink heavily). There is no specific "type", as I know Muslims from nearly every country that drink. *shrug* 

-md000/mike


----------



## cobragb

LAX>LHR>DXB said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but is it funny because muslims don't drink or because nothing is enforced in a bar/ club?


Most of my friends are Muslims and 75% of those do drink. We were in a bar a few weeks ago and a local came to talk to us with a beer in one hand and his prayer beads in the other. He started laughing when I pointed it out to him.

What a country....


----------



## Bon Bon

This is the actual status of DXB market


----------



## Guest

*Wow rather harsh!*

Marc, aren't you a moderator or something, your post on this thread is rather insulting, and uncalled for from what i have read. Im new here but I don't think your "camel" comment to EMIRATI was warranted at all. And it doesnt matter that he is Emirati, i think its obnoxious to say in any situation. Maybe you should have a drink.


----------



## fcjb1970

tarin said:


> Marc, aren't you a moderator or something, your post on this thread is rather insulting, and uncalled for from what i have read. Im new here but I don't think your "camel" comment to EMIRATI was warranted at all. And it doesnt matter that he is Emirati, i think its obnoxious to say in any situation. Maybe you should have a drink.



Seriously, you brought an 8 month old 10 page thread back to life to call someone out.


----------



## Guest

*mea culpa*

didnt realize that until i saw the date, i thought these were current, live and learn, i am new!

you from chicago? I grew up in Chicago and my folks still live there.


----------



## Pink Fairie

tarin said:


> didnt realize that until i saw the date, i thought these were current, live and learn, i am new!
> 
> you from chicago? I grew up in Chicago and my folks still live there.


Lol! Tactful change of conversation!!


----------



## Guest

lol-- i know after reading this thread i needed a drink! oh well, just getting my legs here on this site


----------

